# Phrag Sorcerer Apprentice



## cabnc (Apr 10, 2022)

From Waldor’s Orchid years ago


----------



## Ray (Apr 11, 2022)

Mislabeled - That is not Sorcerer’s Apprentice.

This is SA:


----------



## KeysGuy (Apr 11, 2022)

Totally agree with Ray.


----------



## abax (Apr 12, 2022)

Whatever it is, I really like it and would love to have one.


----------



## cabnc (Apr 13, 2022)

Ray, Any idea on what it may be? You can come by next time you are in Wilmington


----------



## cabnc (Apr 15, 2022)

How about Phrag Les Dirouilles? A near by plant has that tag. I may have erred when divided.


----------



## Ray (Apr 16, 2022)

Can’t see the staminode in the first photo, but it sure looks similar.


----------

